# Groundperson/climber trainee jobs in Victoria BC???



## chipmunk (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm moving to Victoria this week & am keenly interested in an entry level arboriculture job, and working towards ISA certification... My only experience is the usual backyard stuff & occasionally using my rock climbing gear to get up in the trees to do a little pruning... I'm fit, am comfy with chainsaws and have
a fair bit of rock climbing experience, but most importantly, I'm a hard working, good guy

Any info much appreciated!!
cheers


----------



## clearance (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome to the site. A couple of guys here are from the Island, 1idJak and Mitchell, for sure. Phone up every tree service and say, "I am a hard working decent guy, give me a try" Someone will give you a try. Bound to happen, its a tough job and good guys don't grow on trees. Best of luck/Jim


----------



## chipmunk (Sep 27, 2007)

Cheers!
Lots of good info here...
ss


----------

